# Calgary area knitters and crocheters -warm projects for flood victims.



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 here- *I have started knitting hats, scarves and mittens for flood evacuees and others who have been negatively affected by the flooding* .

I talked to different groups here in Calgary, and as you can imagine they are not looking for these types of things right now. They* suggested that we start knitting and save the projects until later on towards the winter*. I hope to make as many as possible as I know that lots of people have lost everything.

If anyone is interested in doing this, would you contact me by posting here and also sending your phone number by pm. Our winters are so bitterly cold and they will be well received I am sure.

I will keep in touch with each of you who volunteer and will keep track of how we are doing, as well as find the best place to donate them. I am thinking that those in the south could contribute to the Elbow park southwest flood zone and those from the north could contribute to Bowness, and the northern areas affected.

. Those out of the Calgary area are welcome to contact me too, but I won't have the facilities to collect the projects although I am willing to coordinate the projects and find places where they can bedelivered.. I am aware of other Calgary members and also some from surrounding areas. I hope to have different districts let us know down the road what is needed and we can certainly find places for hats, mittens, neck warmers, cowls and scarves ..

I f you would like to volunteer here I will watch this site-- I am in Northwest Calgary and I know we have some Calgarians in the southwest as well.

I have a lot of worsted weight yarn which I will be using as well as chunky. We could also help out with warm children's hats, mittens etc too. .


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Good morning...and thank you for this post. I have already a large plastic tub full of knitted items that I finished without a specific charity in mind. Last year I dropped off 2 black garbage bags full to the nearest fire station for Project Warmth here in Calgary. Your idea to knit for the flood victims gives us all incentive to get busy over the summer and fall. Our KP south chapter is meeting tomorrow at the Farmer's Market: Blackfoot Trail, and Heritage Dr. and will make this a topic for discussion.
I am happy to provide space for storage. Sending you a PM with phone number. Nancie


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nancie E said:


> Good morning...and thank you for this post. I have already a large plastic tub full of knitted items that I finished without a specific charity in mind. Last year I dropped off 2 black garbage bags full to the nearest fire station for Project Warmth here in Calgary. Your idea to knit for the flood victims gives us all incentive to get busy over the summer and fall. Our KP south chapter is meeting tomorrow at the Farmer's Market: Blackfoot Trail, and Heritage Dr. and will make this a topic for discussion.
> I am happy to provide space for storage. Sending you a PM with phone number. Nancie


Thank you so much Nancie - I have your pm. It would be good if we could divide between the northern part of the city and the southern part. so if you could collect from those in the south and I think I can make arrangements to collect for the north.

I don't mind coordinating where the projects can go by getting the community centers in the flooded area and finding out the best way of distributing them. Shirley


----------



## Lindab62 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Shirley & Nancie I live in Dewinton. High River is not a flooded area it is a disaster area. I would be able to take any donations for kids women and men. Many people have totally lost their their homes, it truly is a disaster zone. I would also be able to knit hats and scarfs for all of the displaced persons. I would be happy to do what ever I can.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lindab62 said:


> Hi Shirley & Nancie I live in Dewinton. High River is not a flooded area it is a disaster area. I would be able to take any donations for kids women and men. Many people have totally lost their their homes, it truly is a disaster zone. I would also be able to knit hats and scarfs for all of the displaced persons. I would be happy to do what ever I can.


=======================
HI Linda62 - it sounds as if High River will never recover -so very sad. It is getting dangerous healthwise there from the sounds of things.

I have received word from KP members who are going to send me warm hats, scarves, cowls and mittens over the summer. I think I can handle them as I will ask the condo Mgmnt- for the use of a locked cupboard. If not I will get them to Nancie or you once I get too many to handle. The tea party here is promising us a lot of knitting so we will see how it evolves. I doubt we can get too much as there are so many affected. I had suggested that the southern girls might like to keep the areas in the south in mind for distribution. The Red Cross said that we could either give the donations to them, or contact community centers or different reservations once the immediate problems have died down. Certainly HIgh River will need help too. I don't want to be involved in collecting money but i have no problem coordinating with the community centers, or the relief centers and will let you know what I find out later on in the summer. you might have areas you wish to donate to as well. my email addy (I think you might have it is: 
[email protected] I have lost your phone number and would like to have it so either pm me or email me.

I had thought that we might cover bowness which has been hard hit as well as the North east areas where houses have been badly damaged or even the stony indian reservation or Exshaw.

I think we should just knit and crochet and collect what we can and then decide once things slow down. nice to talk to you and Nancie. Shirley


----------



## Lindab62 (Aug 16, 2012)

I just heard the government is going to give High River 5 Million so that is a relief of some sort but doesn't help at at moment. Is it safe to put our email and phone numbers on this web site. Also by the way what is pm mean?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

if you look at the top of the page you will see 'private messages' you click on it and put the name on the avatar of the message you want to send eg. Designer1234 and then type a private message. If you see it colored yellow at the top of the page it means there is a message there for you. If you are getting notifications you will receive an email telling you that there is a private message. the messages are private between the two people. I would never give my phone# , email addy, or address on the public forums but I do give out my email addy so that people can contact me by email. hope this helps Linda. If you do see private messages highlighted just click on it to read your message.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

A lot of the people have lost everything . We personally know a few families affected . My grandson's spring hockey team took up a collection for one of their teammates . They were able to replace all of his equipment and give them a $300.00 gift voucher . His sister was also given a teddy and some coloring books etc . They were immensely grateful as it gave them a diversion to watch their son play hockey again.
I'm wondering if afghans to wrap themselves in and know the love included with them would be a good project . Also , for the kids , some stuffies .These could be for use now as well as later .
We're still waiting to see if our friends can return to their homes ( at least 3 other families )before we decide how to best help them .


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have committed to try to organize hats, scarves mittens and cowls for winter weather next winter. I think that afghans would be great the following year, but I worry about those who have lost everything, Including the two or three Indian Reservations who have lost everything to say nothing of High River which is a real disaster. 


If anyone wants to contact me please pm me and I willl take your name and give you my email address and phone number. We are dividing the city between the north and south. Linda and Nancie are looking after the south flood areas and I am looking after the North. Nancie E has room to store what they receive and I am arranging to store what I receive. 

I have some hats and scarves on the way from American friends which will be kept until Sept. as will all I knit and receive from others. We will also need childrens hats, mits and scarves. (not much point in getting them handed out now as they have no place to keep them). Sept. or October things should settle down and we will know more then. I am not collecting money , but only knitted and crochet items to help next winter. I hope others will help us.

Rather than work through an agency I am thinking about contacting community centers in the flooded areas but we have lots of time to decide that. meanwhile , we are collecting knitted or crochet winter wear for flood victims. Designer1234


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Due to losing my internet connection last night, or a sloppy computer operator (me), my message last night didn't get posted. 
I want to thank, publicly , the anonymous giver of $100 worth of yarn for our knitting project here in Calgary.
I was placing my (4th) order with knitnanny, one of our Can. members from Ontario, and asked how many balls of the Loops and Threads yarn I could buy for $100, figuring she would add the shipping costs into the $100. Then she generously said she would pay for the shipping, and I could buy 36 balls. As messages went back and forth, another came in from knitnanny , that I could now choose 72 balls, as someone read what I was buying the yarn for, and donated the extra $100 ..
So a huge thank you to that someone who will be known as one of the "angels" helping out the Calgary, High River, and other local areas such as reserves as they rebuild after the flood and put their lives back together. When the yarn comes I will post a picture, and keep us up-dated on what is happening here in the south part of the city. Thanks again to knitnanny and our other friend....blessings to you both. Nancie


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nancie E said:


> Due to losing my internet connection last night, or a sloppy computer operator (me), my message last night didn't get posted.
> I want to thank, publicly , the anonymous giver of $100 worth of yarn for our knitting project here in Calgary.
> I was placing my (4th) order with knitnanny, one of our Can. members from Ontario, and asked how many balls of the Loops and Threads yarn I could buy for $100, figuring she would add the shipping costs into the $100. Then she generously said she would pay for the shipping, and I could buy 36 balls. As messages went back and forth, another came in from knitnanny , that I could now choose 72 balls, as someone read what I was buying the yarn for, and donated the extra $100 ..
> So a huge thank you to that someone who will be known as one of the "angels" helping out the Calgary, High River, and other local areas such as reserves as they rebuild after the flood and put their lives back together. When the yarn comes I will post a picture, and keep us up-dated on what is happening here in the south part of the city. Thanks again to knitnanny and our other friend....blessings to you both. Nancie


I agree with Nancie-- I have received word that there are parcels on the way to me from two American US KP members 
and I wlill let you know when they arrive.

I also want to thank the owner of the Knitting Store, in Varsity in the Northwest Calgary who gave me a huge ball of chunky , mohair and worsted yarn to be used for knitted projects to be given to the people who have suffered from the flood. We will find out in September exactly how we will distribute these projects.

We are dividing the city for help between the south which has lots of damage and the north which also has been affected with homes lost. I am also hoping the we can at least give some of our knitting to at least one of the Indian reservations that have been demolished by the floods. There are seniors who have lost the only homes they have ever had, and the need is great.

We would appreciate any help any of you are able to give us in the way of knitted hats, scarves, mittens and childrens and baby projects. please pm me if you feel you can send us 
finished projects. I am not collecting money, any donations can be given to the Alberta Red Cross flood relief.

We are just letting people know that our winters are bitter here in Alberta and anyone who wants to knit for us would be so welcome.

I have already received l4 hats, ll scarves and 5 cowls from people in my immediate area in the past day as well as some things I had knitted for my family. I have told them their Christmas gifts will be given to people who need them more than we do.

A friend just went out and bought some worsted and gave it to me.

Nancie and Linda have offered to help us with the northern part of the city and we appreciate all help offered.

It is a lovely sunny day here today and it is Canada Day. life is looking better here in Calgary. I have heard from JennyH here in Hawkwood with an offer to help as well.

Thanks to others who have contacted me. Designer1234


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Here are some afghans ready to go to flood survivors. Only the red one was completed this week. The blue one is already spoken for....a Calgary friend. I will add pictures later of the mitts and scarves set aside in my basement. Will be getting some first hand info from a High River friend tomorrow at Cowboy Church at the Ranchman's.....9:30 Am please come if you are able.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Those are wonderful Nancie! I have 4 parcels on the way from friends I have made in the KP Tea Party as well as the workshops. 3 from the US and one from Canada.

I have been working away too. I had a few of my newsboy caps on hand and they are also in the box. The afghans will be so well received. I will take some pictures as well. I think this is really a worthwhile endeavour. I don't have the health to do much else, and I know winter wear will be well appreciated in the winter. A warm cozy afghan is also welcome.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Our yarn from knitnanny came this morning, and I will bring it to the Market when we, in the south, meet this Thursday. The afghans all have new homes, 4 in High River, 1 for a Calgary friend. Finally saw our High River friends at Cowboy Church at the Ranchmans yesterday morning. Everybody has lost so much, those with just basement damage are still thankful to have a home. Sad that some churches are not able to be saved, but these people have faith and will pull together to rebuild. 
Come out on Thursday , this yarn is all for sharing so we can make many needed items before the colder weather comes. Blankets or afghans can be used right now.


----------



## mkp (Aug 11, 2013)

I have some child-size hats and mitts, an afghan and a baby sweater that I can donate - where can I send them. I can knit some more hats /mitts/etc. do you have a feel for what you would need most in terms of item or size?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

mkp said:


> I have some child-size hats and mitts, an afghan and a baby sweater that I can donate - where can I send them. I can knit some more hats /mitts/etc. do you have a feel for what you would need most in terms of item or size?


I just received your pm I will phone you tomorrow as I am at my son's now. We can use hats, mittens and scarves all sizes. I have 50 individual pieces already-- have received boxes from friends in the States with more to come too.

I can certainly add the above to our collection. It is wonderful. I have also heard from two more Calgarians. The word is spreading. I think a variety of childrens sizes would be especially helpful as I have mostly adult sizes. However any size you are willing to give us will be well received. Childrens would be best though if you have them to make.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Aug. 19th. Met a lovely lady, Mary, this morning , had coffee and a really nice visit. She has donated these knitted items for our Calgary project for the flood victims/ or survivors, as I have been calling them. Two blankets, and 2 sets with a hat and mitts. Thank you Mary....I very much enjoyed meeting with you and hope we can keep in touch. Nancie
I should have said that Mary is mkp on KP


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I also met a very nice lady (Sandeeknit) with KP last week and attended a craft get together at the Library on Nosehill drive (Crowfoot). I met some very nice ladies and it sounds as if once school is back we will likely have some people knitting winter wear. I have received some donations and have managed to knit some scarves, hats and cowls. Sandra will be machine knitting some afghan strips for flood relief too. There are some KP members (who visit at the Tea Party) who are knitting for us too. I wish to thank everyone who is 
helping with this project. I have two boxes full. Designer1234


----------



## mkp (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello Nancie,
Thanks for the kind words. I enjoyed our chat very much and plan to keep in touch here if nowhere else. I posted a picture of the vest I was telling you about in the "introduce yourself" section.
Happy knitting,
Mary


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Another happy Thursday morning meeting with Ruth and Helma at the Millrise Starbucks. And, I'm not sure how it happened, except she saw us knitting, but we were joined by Ismelda from Venezuela. With a little help from Helma's Spanish, and waving of hands, and pointing at pattern books, we were able to have a nice visit. Ismelda donated a bag of her knitting for our project.....I think she knits for babies in the neonatal unit in hospitals. We will see that all items go where they are needed most. So, thank you, Ismelda, and we hope to see you again next week. I especially liked the red booties with the little roses.
Nancie


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just received some scarves in different types of yarn from "Mona at the Knitting Room" - she has been very supportive of our efforts. 

I am managing to do quite a few sets -- at least one a week and there are 3 or 4 packages expected from different people in KP. I want to thank everyone who is supporting us for the flood victims cold weather projects.


----------



## T Hudson (Sep 19, 2013)

I am Tonya Hudson from Pittsburg, Ks and I have a lot of hats, scarfs and gloves I would like to donate to the flood areas. Just need to know where to send them and when. You can also reach me at [email protected] or my phone is 620-308-6706

Thank you


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nancie -- can they be sent to you? I am going to be away for a couple of weeks and wouldn't want to miss them. if not I will send her my address and ask her to hold off. Post here or pm me and let me know. Thanks so much. Shirley .


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Nancie -- can they be sent to you? I am going to be away for a couple of weeks and wouldn't want to miss them. if not I will send her my address and ask her to hold off. Post here or pm me and let me know. Thanks so much. Shirley .


Shirley: HI! I will get in touch with Tonya, and items can be sent to me, and I have lots of storage space. Helma is finding some good contacts out in High River. We had a good meeting this morning in Millrise at the Starbucks; Helma, Ruth, Ismelda, and myself. Two younger gals sitting at another table were knitting and crocheting also, and we looked at each others projects and told them about KP, of course. Younger, as in their 20's....nice to see. Talk to you again soon. Nancie


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Maybe when I get back I can talk to you. Have had some medical problems myself so haven't managed to do anything yet. I feel that I want to get the hats,scarves, cowls and mittens as well as some slippers, given out by the l5 of October in case we have an early winter.. I will contact you when I get back. I have 3 more parcels on their way to me from KP tea party members. Unbelievable how many people from the US are sending knitting to me. 

I will get in touch and we can discuss everything. Thanks to everyone who is helping us with this endeavour.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

To KP members-- especially those who have or are, sending me parcels for flood relief.I just contacted the Municipal District of Big Horn about the gifts I have received KP members and friends of mine. 
I talked to Josephine (see letter below)on the phone and she is delighted. I specified that they were to be given to individuals who needed them - not sold to make money for the flood relief. She sounded lovely and was so pleased.

They are a District that was heavily damaged by the flood -- The town of Exshaw was completely flooded as well as two other small villages. The district is quite large and the flood coordinator advised me that there are 
farms and other small hamlets that lost everything. They were 'too insignificant to get much attention' There has been a lot of attention received by High River just outside of Calgary, and I feel this area that I reached is not getting the attention and so will get more use from the different donations. I am on a 'high' right now as I was getting discouraged as a lot of flood relief items have to be sent through agencies and I wanted them to go to the actual people affected.

here is her letter - I am so delighted as this is exactly what I hoped we could accomplish!
------------------
_Hi Shirley,

Thank you so much for your kind offer. So many people here as well as further afield in the MD (Municipal District of Big Horn)lost everything and we would greatly appreciate your items.

I am the Flood Recovery Coordinator and will guarantee that any items you donate will not be sold.

I am out of the office next week but will be back on the 2nd October. Please give me a call around that time and we can set up a time for you to come out.

Thanks again Shirley for your incredible kindess and I look forward to meeting you.

Kindest regards,

Josephine Dick
Flood Recovery Coordinator_

Municipal district of Big Horn
=====================================
Shirley here -- I am so delighted as I spent all morning trying to find the best place for the hand work to go. There are quite a lot of flood relief groups that will collect and sell them and donate money. I talked to Nancie today and we agree that isn't what we wanted to do. She is looking after the southern part of the city and will likely approach someone in High River which was badly affected..

I Contacted person from Exshaw, which is a small town near Banff on highway lA completely flooded - and people there are living in temporary houses. There are also other areas of the Municipal District that have been damaged by the flood Some people had to leave their homes and lost everything. I talked to this lady and my husband and I will take out the donations in the early part of October. For all of you who are helping with this - thank you very much.

Nancie -- I didn't want to phone you as I know you are tied up so knew you would read this. I will let you all know when I deliver the articles. 
Shirley


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Shirley, and all other KP knitters in this area:

Thank you Shirley, for what you have found out today.
I didn't have as good luck, in that, High River has had a huge amount of donated clothes, etc. and simply cannot , at this time accept any more donations. First I went thru my friend, Elona, who said to contact the Salvation Army in HR, and that is where i got most of my information. They have a center set up where anyone can go in and help themselves to whatever they need. I will still try to get a number for the Women's Shelter out there, but my friend said privacy is always an issue for them. If I find out anymore information, I will post it here. But in the meantime, I will just keep on knitting!!! Nancie


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nancie E said:


> Hi Shirley, and all other KP knitters in this area:
> 
> Thank you Shirley, for what you have found out today.
> I didn't have as good luck, in that, High River has had a huge amount of donated clothes, etc. and simply cannot , at this time accept any more donations. First I went thru my friend, Elona, who said to contact the Salvation Army in HR, and that is where i got most of my information. They have a center set up where anyone can go in and help themselves to whatever they need. I will still try to get a number for the Women's Shelter out there, but my friend said privacy is always an issue for them. If I find out anymore information, I will post it here. But in the meantime, I will just keep on knitting!!! Nancie


Nancie -- I got the impression that there is a huge need for help in the area I reached. Lac Des arcs was flooded and many individuals in the MD of Bighorn ( this might include Canmore) I am wondering whether the Indian Reservation (Morley) is included. not sure.I will be talking to her after the first of oct. and will ask her if there is anyone else or whether they can use what you have, or not. She might be able to help.

There is also Turner Valley area -- and even Medicine hat? 
Bragg Creek, and the Elbow river areas like Elboya where there are lots of condos. Which were affected.

Even downtown Apts. in Calgary. I phoned 311 but they

were busy - I would think there are lots of people in Calgary that can use help too.

I don't have any blankets or afghans so maybe we could take them out when I go -- I will call you when I get back - around the end of the month.

Shirley


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll start asking around here in Calgary. From what I have heard, most people had insurance (except my friend whose insurance claim was denied.) And in some areas, the city is buying out the homes at last year's assessed value, so maybe the need isn't as great there. Phone me after Oct. 1st, and we'll get together.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well friends- my husband and I made a trip out to the small town in the Mountains named Exshaw today which was terribly damaged by the flooding. I am so glad that we decided to take all the wonderful knitted projects those on the KP Tea Party and other KP members to this little town. There were three main creeks that are 'dry beds' which overflowed and took down houses and trees and wiped out the lA highway. The Municipality has been approached by farm families who lost everything and others who had flooded basements etc.

Pat and I took out the boxes today and had coffee with the flood coordinator and she opened the boxes and ooohed, and awwwwed about each box full of your work and gifts.

She was just going to phone the Principal of the school as there are children attending that might not have winter wear, including some of the reservation young people from the reservation that I debated donating our projects to. 

I left feeling so wonderful. I know without any doubt that every single article I took out there will be given to someone who needs it and who will appreciate it.

She was an Australian from Melbourne - who is living here and has become a Canadian citizen- The town is made up mainly of employees of LeFarge, a huge company who makes gravel which is used for roads, and finer gravel and even sand which is used all over Canada, (and I believe the US) which is shipped all over the country -- 

So the whole town was affected. Needless to say- I appreciate your personal support so much. I realize how expensive it was to send up here and I will never forget it. Thank you again.We had boxes from Wetaskiwin, Calgary and 5 people from the US. thank you all so much! Shirley


----------



## mkp (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks so much for taking the effort to organize and distribute the items to people who really need them. It's great to have someone like you who shows people like me who are wondering "what we can do to help" that you "just do it".


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone - I just received a letter from the Municipal District of Big Horn, 

please check out the download below: Once again thanks to all of the KP members who contributed.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Some people are unable to open the thank you letter. here it is*: (this is regard to my post above about the winter wear I collected for the Calgary floods)

Municipal District of Bighorn No.8
No.2 Heart Mountain Drive, P.O. Box 310, Exshaw, Alberta T0L 2C0
Phone: (403) 673-3611  Calgary Direct: (403) 233-7678
Fax: (403) 673-3895  Email: [email protected]
Website: www.mdbighorn.ca

Friday, October 11, 2013

Dear Shirley:	
I want to write and say thank you for the wonderful donation of knitted items that you organized for the people of Exshaw and the greater MD. On behalf of my community we are very grateful to all the members of the Knitting Paradise International Knitting and Crochet Forum.

When the flood waters hit in June, many families were devastated throughout our municipal boundaries. We have five hamlets within the MD plus many living in remote ranchlands. No one was unaffected by this flood and as the weather turns bad, I know many are going to appreciate the warmth they will find in these donated items.

Again, thank you so much for coming along side our community, and meeting our needs.

Yours faithfully,

Josephine Dick
Flood Recovery Coordinator
MD of Bighorn


----------

